# Ferret vet?



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

does anyone know a good ferret vet in the northyorkshire area?.... i found out yesterday that there`s not many vets that will deal with ferrets!


----------



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

where in north yorks


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

If you contact your local ferret rescue they could give you the name of a good ferret vet.

NFWS - Ferret Rescues & Sanctuaries


----------



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

jediwarrior said:


> where in north yorks


I`m in Selby... travelling doesn`t bother me though!


----------



## shellfish_abc (Jul 22, 2010)

I know this isn't loads of help as w.yorks is a fair way from north haha!
however if you were desperate it might help!
I use Gatehouse Vets. They're really nice, mine had their snips there :wink: and they did a good job of that!


----------

